# still a beginner



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

got bored so i painted some patterns on my daily driver with some bases and flakes, with a lil blue pearl.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

not bad homie.. you doin good


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

Lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713+Sep 3 2009, 09:20 PM~14975694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks primo


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Sep 3 2009, 08:22 PM~14975712
> *not on your level yet, but i member the pics from when you 1st started so i know theres hope for me to get there. your elco looks nice as fukk.
> 
> *


yep.. there is hope.. ive never given up.. and i still wont..

and thanks thats buckets alright.. just need to get her done


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

LOOKS GOOD BIGGOOK


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

boared aye?


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 3 2009, 10:48 PM~14976785
> *boared aye?
> *


yeah i know i misspelled it. fukker. :angry: 
:biggrin: 

new project. 

3 wheel bike
frame stripping, once it's in primer the customer will pick the color.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

some other work i've done



















back together on the bike.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

and more


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

1st time painting a car and doing patterns.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

all done in here

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Thumbs up !!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

looks like shit!!! stick to being an asshole on the internetz!!!!!!










































just fuckin around, looks good :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 9 2009, 11:02 AM~15606743
> *looks like shit!!! stick to being an asshole on the internetz!!!!!!
> just fuckin around, looks good  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks alot fukk head.........coming from an asshole like u means alot :biggrin: 

still gotta get to ur level of repairing vanderslices paintjobs.


----------



## DJ Englewood (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 9 2009, 12:02 PM~15606743
> *looks like shit!!! stick to being an asshole on the internetz!!!!!!
> just fuckin around, looks good  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


No it doesn't. :biggrin:


----------



## 7dippd-n-butr8 (Dec 7, 2008)

:0 looks real good


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Nov 9 2009, 11:29 AM~15605931
> *some other work i've done
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, Always nice to see the ladies get down :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 7 2010, 07:45 PM~16542256
> *Looks good, Always nice to see the ladies get down :thumbsup:
> *


 :angry: fukker......but thanks, thats a good reflection to get a compliment like that.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

wet sanding is a bitch! hell of a job homie.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Feb 7 2010, 11:01 PM~16544458
> *wet sanding is a bitch! hell of a job homie.
> *


thanks, getting back to work on the regal this week. going to redo the roof.


----------



## SnakeShit (Jun 30, 2009)

Top!!! Hows the Regals roof looking?


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SnakeShit_@Mar 12 2010, 07:48 AM~16868568
> *Top!!! Hows the Regals roof looking?
> *


ready for primer. newest pics aren't new enough





























all this filler for a lil ding. just about all of it was sanded off when i block sanded this area. dusty dusty


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Mar 12 2010, 06:58 AM~16868606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you should get some durablock sanding blocks instead of those old school sanding blocks....durablock sanding blocks work great on long flat panels.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Mar 12 2010, 11:05 PM~16876753
> *you should get some durablock sanding blocks instead of those old school sanding blocks....durablock sanding blocks work great on long flat panels.
> *


thought about it, just being lazy about going to get the daggone things. 
being lazy about going to get more primer too. 
lazy lazy lazy.


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

X2 on getting some real blocks you get a set of like 10 for 40 dollars off ebay.

Nice key chain janitor. 




> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Nov 9 2009, 04:38 PM~15606003
> *all done in here
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Mar 12 2010, 11:16 PM~16876848
> *X2 on getting some real blocks you get a set of like 10 for 40 dollars off ebay.
> 
> Nice key chain janitor.
> *


no janitor, i am a asshole. besides i'm used to having the d-ring key chain.


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Mar 12 2010, 10:16 PM~16876848
> *X2 on getting some real blocks you get a set of like 10 for 40 dollars off ebay.
> 
> Nice key chain janitor.
> *


:yes: x2 ive bought 3 sets off of ebay with the big ass block, one for myself and two for coworkers cause the mac and snap on guy sells um at 60 for the small set, and the big block alone from the tool guys go for almost $20....on ebay you can get the simple set for about 40 shipped, the bigger set 55 shipped. cant beat those deals. :biggrin: i got me those tcp spray guns on ebay, works pretty good for cheapy guns....well the primer has laid down nice, let see when i get to the actaully painting. :0


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Mar 12 2010, 11:16 PM~16876848
> *X2 on getting some real blocks you get a set of like 10 for 40 dollars off ebay.
> 
> Nice key chain janitor.
> *


found some, thanks for the tip


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

....by the way, nice work bro for a beginner.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Mar 12 2010, 11:24 PM~16876914
> *:yes: x2 ive bought 3 sets off of ebay with the big ass block, one for myself and two for coworkers cause the mac and snap on guy sells um at 60 for the small set, and the big block alone from the tool guys go for almost $20....on ebay you can get the simple set for about 40 shipped, the bigger set 55 shipped. cant beat those deals.  :biggrin: i got me those tcp spray guns on ebay, works pretty good for cheapy guns....well the primer has laid down nice, let see when i get to the actaully painting.  :0
> *


for primer and flakes i like the harbor freight $19.00 specials. sata nr2000 for paint. might try a cheaper campbell hausfeld hvlp this week. see if i get the gun or not


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Mar 12 2010, 11:26 PM~16876937
> *....by the way, nice work bro for a beginner.
> *


thanks, wanna get to doing shit like sic713 one day. just not enough people around here who want shit like that. most people around here like that silly donk shit.


----------



## KandyRedLac (Feb 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE+Mar 13 2010, 06:24 AM~16876914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by KandyRedLac_@Mar 12 2010, 10:40 PM~16877053
> *Never heard of tcp but I have been buying the 3 in 1 gun kits, they work pretty good for the price. Just the plastic piece on the trigger mechanism tends to fuck up.
> :thumbsup:
> *


tcp is kustom shop, they got their own brand of guns 3 gun kit as well. so far the 1.8 tip gun has sprayed the primer down nicely so i think the 1.3 should spray the paint down just as good.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

AFS blocks (adjust flexible sander), ive got a set of these, there fuckin dope. you can get panels laser straight with these. they have steel sheet bottoms unlike the durablocks.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> some other work i've done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> > some other work i've done
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

....what color bra do you want for your birthday? oh i know. i'll get you a purple one to match your car. :thumbsup:


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

well i think everyone starts of being a beginner. And I do think you did a great job in painting your car. You made your choice and this could start for you to learn more and in the end you will learn that you had progressed that much that you now become and expert. lol


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO+Mar 13 2010, 09:44 AM~16879324-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the compliment. still working on the car and redoing some shit. didn't reallly like the roof, thats why i'm redoing it. patterns will be different and hopefully better. 
no expert be a long shot, but i would like to get to doing it up like sic does.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Mar 13 2010, 08:01 AM~16879413
> *heres one for u redbleedingho
> 
> 
> ...


that was a one shot deal. it will never happen again. but you still got titties.... :roflmao:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Mar 13 2010, 10:11 AM~16879466
> *that was a one shot deal. it will never happen again. but you still got titties.... :roflmao:
> *


:yessad: quit smoking same time i got laid off so i gained like 20 lbs.  

been losing little by little..... 


one shot .......thats comedy right there.


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Nov 9 2009, 10:29 AM~15605931
> *some other work i've done
> 
> 
> ...



are those man tits?


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Mar 13 2010, 08:14 AM~16879479
> *:yessad: quit smoking same time i got laid off so i gained like 20 lbs.
> 
> been losing little by little.....
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Mar 12 2010, 11:33 PM~16876988
> *thanks, wanna get to doing shit like sic713 one day. just not enough people around here who want shit like that. most people around here like that silly donk shit.
> *


 :nono: most peeps cant afford to pay for the quality/time and material...


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

redoing some of the paint on my ride


























































now i'll give it some time to cure and then some patterns. 
p.s. sic i'm stealing some of ur ideas and patterns. :happysad:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

what kinda guns you using to spray with :dunno:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A-FORD-ABLE_@Mar 18 2010, 02:44 PM~16928560
> *what kinda guns you using to spray with  :dunno:
> *


campbell hausfeld hvlp.  sold the sata. not liking the c/h. 

gotta re shoot the flake. and clear over it all. 
took it out today for a wash.


----------



## tko_818 (Nov 4, 2009)

ur works looking good homie :thumbsup: i just started painting so im hoping to get to ur level soon enough so i can flake n pattern my own roof on my 64 :x: keep it up


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Mar 13 2010, 08:36 AM~16879288
> *ur really late on that one. last summers jokes right there.
> 
> *


what that was a real question i dunno :dunno: ...u still didnt answere my question :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 

what size flake did u use man i like :cheesy: i wonder if theres a baby blue that color


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 19 2010, 09:12 PM~16941552
> *what that was a real question i dunno  :dunno: ...u still didnt answere my question  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> 
> what size flake did u use man i like :cheesy:  i wonder if theres a baby blue that color
> *


ok ok its manboob fat. :angry: fukker


mini silver flake by sem. far from finished though. gotta shoot some more flake and patterns, them more and more clear.  

heres the flake.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

got some work done tonight.


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Mar 19 2010, 08:49 PM~16941871
> *ok ok its manboob fat.  :angry:  fukker
> mini silver flake by sem. far from finished though. gotta shoot some more flake and patterns, them more and more clear.
> 
> ...



man i got some of this stuff and its fucking tight man i love it :cheesy: ..i got the green ice pearl and it made a world of difference  

i like the new patterns man :wow:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 13 2010, 07:29 AM~17176914
> *man i got some of this stuff and its fucking tight man i love it  :cheesy: ..i got the green ice pearl and it made a world of difference
> 
> i like the new patterns man  :wow:
> *


than ks. i probably went thru a half roll of tape before i got to something i liked.


----------



## MRJ-AIR (Jan 11, 2005)

Nice work!


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

GOOD JOB ON THA REG~!!


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

some flake and bury it in clear and i'm done.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

looks alot better. great job.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 19 2010, 07:59 AM~17235081
> *looks alot better. great job.
> *


thanks, i agree.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

more flake


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Apr 18 2010, 09:54 PM~17233166
> *some flake and bury it in clear and i'm done.
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 snapp a pic for us after the clear , leme see them titis :naughty:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Apr 23 2010, 10:59 AM~17280232
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  snapp a pic for us after the clear ,    leme see them titis :naughty:
> *


 :biggrin: 


wait.... whut?????


:angry: 



okay. :cheesy:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

practice makes perfect


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

[/quote]


89.99 for a bosch multi meter that a deal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: how much shipped? :biggrin: 

jk work looks good homie!


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

starting to look a-lot better now...


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

dam bro how long u been messin with paint


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green reaper+Apr 23 2010, 06:07 PM~17283770-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


last summer and some here and there.


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

leave some room for leafing :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Apr 24 2010, 11:49 AM~17288917
> *leave some room for leafing  :biggrin:
> *


leafing, pinstripes and pearl patterns after the clear is done, probably till late summer.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

more clear done today.
wet sanding is gonna be a pain in the ass again.


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

you should do it before the final stages for smooth looks and less tear/wear on the leafing and stripe...


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Apr 24 2010, 12:27 PM~17289074
> *you should do it before the final stages for smooth looks and less tear/wear on the leafing and stripe...
> *


there will definitely be more clear going on after the pinstripes and leaf.


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

Lookin good Bro.  

makin The Outfit proud :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

masking up with newspapers, awesome! :cheesy:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 24 2010, 06:38 PM~17290703
> *masking up with newspapers, awesome!  :cheesy:
> *


  ran out of the actual masking paper, and to cheap to go get some more right now. newspapers work just as well. :happysad:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

amazing how many uses newspapers have... start a newspaper fest thread lol


----------



## majikmike0118 (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Apr 25 2010, 12:46 AM~17292188
> *  ran out of the actual masking paper, and to cheap to go get some more right now. newspapers work just as well. :happysad:
> *



not a person out there doin this schit hasnt been there before!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

ive used them too lol, thats why its funny to me. havent used them in a few years, brought back some memories....


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Apr 25 2010, 07:17 PM~17298235
> *ive used them too lol, thats why its funny to me. havent used them in a few years, brought back some memories....
> *


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

time to start wet sanding


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

you should give it a few days. unless you baked the paint, the orange peals will return and will be visible within the month or two. Looks good


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Apr 26 2010, 02:29 PM~17307333
> *you should give it a few days. unless you baked the paint, the orange peals will return and will be visible within the month or two. Looks good
> *


far from done. started wet sanding today with 800, tomorrow i'll use 1000 and next week 1500, all before trying to buff. wanted to wait longer before even trying but trying to see if i feel the need to bury the patterns more. and picnics and shows are coming fast. :happysad:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 26 2010, 06:15 PM~17309497
> * :boink:
> *


looking at that regal u did up in michigan.........ur name fits you.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thank ya


----------



## green reaper (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Apr 26 2010, 06:13 PM~17309478
> *far from done. started wet sanding today with 800, tomorrow i'll use 1000 and next week 1500, all before trying to buff. wanted to wait longer before even trying but trying to see if i feel the need to bury the patterns more. and picnics and shows are coming fast.  :happysad:
> *


----------



## rdiaz4854 (Oct 17, 2005)

:wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Chingon homie!


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rdiaz4854_@May 14 2010, 08:38 AM~17488001
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Chingon homie!
> *


  thanks


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

NICE WORK


----------



## RICH-E-RICH (Mar 20, 2010)

:thumbsup: nice job that what car guys do


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH-E-RICH_@May 15 2010, 04:22 AM~17496862
> *:thumbsup: nice job that what car guys do
> *


thanks.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

KEEP AT IT SPOOK SKY'S THE LIMIT FOR YOU HOMIE AND I'LL SEE YOU IN AUGUST IN CHI-TOWN BABY


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 15 2010, 07:47 PM~17500788
> *KEEP AT  IT SPOOK SKY'S THE LIMIT FOR YOU HOMIE AND I'LL SEE YOU IN AUGUST IN CHI-TOWN BABY
> *


i will be there. hoping to have more done by then too.


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@May 15 2010, 06:49 PM~17500797
> *i will be there. hoping to have more done by then too.
> *


FIRST BUD LIGHT ON ME 2ND THIRD FOURTH AND FIFTH ON YOU :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 15 2010, 07:50 PM~17500803
> *FIRST BUD LIGHT ON ME 2ND THIRD FOURTH AND FIFTH ON YOU :biggrin:
> *


no bud light. corona or vodka. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Apr 26 2010, 12:10 PM~17306549
> *time to start wet sanding
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice Homie! Let me know when you need Flake.. Word! :biggrin:


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@May 15 2010, 06:51 PM~17500809
> *no bud light. corona or vodka. :biggrin:
> *


SHIT ABSOLUTE AND CRANBERRY JUICE ALL NIGHT THEN


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 15 2010, 07:51 PM~17500812
> *Looks nice Homie! Let me know when you need Flake.. Word!  :biggrin:
> *


got some purple to trade for some silver???? i have silver sem mini flake, but i see u have all the flake u need.


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 15 2010, 07:52 PM~17500825
> *SHIT ABSOLUTE AND CRANBERRY JUICE ALL NIGHT THEN
> *


sounds like a plan


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@May 15 2010, 06:55 PM~17500843
> *sounds like a plan
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A DONE DEAL AT STREETLOW SHOW
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TONY MONTANA_@May 15 2010, 07:56 PM~17500852
> *SOUNDS LIKE A DONE DEAL AT STREETLOW SHOW
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@May 15 2010, 06:54 PM~17500837
> *got some purple to trade for some silver???? i have silver sem mini flake, but i see u have all the flake u need.
> *


I'm out on the purple, but I can place an order for you $50.00 for a pound + $5 shipping. Just specify the shade of purple and size..


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@May 15 2010, 08:11 PM~17500928
> *I'm out on the purple, but I can place an order for you $50.00 for a pound + $5 shipping. Just specify the shade of purple and size..
> *


cool. i'll get at u when i'm ready to order


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)




----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

DIDNT KNOW U DID PATTERNS THAT TRUNK LOOKS WAY BETTER NOW I THINK


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@May 21 2010, 08:56 PM~17566624
> *DIDNT KNOW U DID PATTERNS THAT TRUNK LOOKS WAY BETTER NOW I THINK
> *


i think so too.......thanks.


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

LOOKEN GOOD, KEEP IT GOING :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> time to start wet sanding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## moyamike (Dec 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Sep 3 2009, 07:55 PM~14975396
> *got bored so i painted some patterns on my daily driver with some bases and flakes, with a lil blue pearl.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

got a little trigger time lately.


----------



## jucedin2years (May 26, 2003)

how come someone put shaving cream ony our car?


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Does anyone else see Felix the cat's face in the patterns?? I noticed a long time ago, but forgot to reply.. Keep up the painting, *it's addicting*!  Trying to do my damn thing as well...


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Aug 18 2010, 12:35 AM~18340094
> *Does anyone else see Felix the cat's face in the patterns?? I noticed a long time ago, but forgot to reply..  Keep up the painting, it's addicting!   Trying to do my damn thing as well...
> 
> 
> ...



i noticed it after paint was laid. :happysad:


----------



## CADDY92480 (Feb 9, 2009)

NICE WORK MAN....... MAKES ME WANNA GET UP AND PAINT MY CAR MY SELF.. :biggrin:


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADDY92480_@Aug 19 2010, 04:51 AM~18350510
> *NICE WORK MAN....... MAKES ME WANNA GET UP AND PAINT MY CAR MY SELF.. :biggrin:
> *


Do it homie. Its very rewarding.


----------



## Justin-Az (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Justin-Az_@Aug 19 2010, 10:49 PM~18358199
> *Nice work
> *


thanks


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dont stop, get it get it


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 20 2010, 02:06 PM~18363710
> *dont stop, get it get it
> *


that's real


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

bump for the homie:thumbsup:


----------

